# Really Good Prop/Room Controllers



## thealmightyzenk (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey I'm looking for a really good prop/room controller. I have a couple ideas so I'm probably looking for at least 2. One would be for a preshow room. The second would be a hallway where the "power would go out" just as an actor starts charging towards you. Then an air cannon would trigger. I found this

http://www.frightideas.com/lighting-controllers/picofx.html

which is an incredible looking controller, just a bit to expensive. Does anyone know of anything comparable to this? Thanks!


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Lots of prop controllers out there. If you want Pro quality you might wanna visit Gilderfluke. http://www.gilderfluke.com/

Great support and great reputation in the industry.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

http://www.efx-tek.com/

I use there Prop-1 controllers.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

The picaxe is also an option if you want to make your own. See my website for a picaxe book that I have been writing and how to get started.


----------

